# Awesome Comic Suggestions?



## Grandpriest (Dec 8, 2010)

A friend and I are looking for good web comics.  I want fantasy, action, and adventure.  He wants comedy, yiff, suspense, and ... more yiff, though he would be fine with good erotica, too.
We both embrace/enjoy character development, so it would be nice if the comic had that.  Any artistic style (besides gore or any other largely possibly disturbing fetishes, sexual or none) is fine as long as the page doesn't look as if it was drawn in less than half-an-hour.

Anyone got good suggestions for us?  Thanks in advance for anyone who chips in.
Edit: If you can, please put a link to each suggestion.  It can be difficult to find them, otherwise.


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 8, 2010)

Concession. :V


----------



## Grandpriest (Dec 8, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Concession. :V


 Could you share a link?


----------



## Taralack (Dec 8, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=concession&l=1


----------



## OfficerBadger (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm going to assume you're talking about all comics, not exclusively furry ones. I don't know many good furry comics.

http://requiem.seraph-inn.com/ (Definitely a character/mystery based story. In fact, it's coming to an end soon so now would be a good time to start reading.)
http://dovecotecrest.com/ (Highly recommended. I don't like love stories, which is sort of what the first arc is about but I like this one a lot.)
http://www.meekcomic.com/ (I don't know what to say about this one. It is just great in so many ways, check it out for yourself. The first chapter opens up with nudity though, but not in a sexual manner. She is a jungle girl and nudity to her is natural.)
http://www.lackadaisycats.com/ (I don't think I need to put this here, it seems like a lot of people into anthros are aware of this one.)
http://www.junglestudio.com/roza/ (Possums! Yay! This one is really fun and definitely has plenty of fantasy.)
http://kitsune.rydia.net/index.html (Action, adventure, fantasy, sleek art style.)
http://www.cealdiancomic.com/ (You might be thinking "Yet another medieval fantasy?" but the author of this one has done their research and has created a detailed world. Definitely worth a look.)


----------



## Taralack (Dec 9, 2010)

OfficerBadger said:


> I'm going to assume you're talking about all comics, not exclusively furry ones. I don't know many good furry comics.


He wants furry comics, read the original post. 



Grandpriest said:


> He wants comedy, yiff, suspense, and ... more yiff, though he would be fine with good erotica, too.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Dec 9, 2010)

He was talking about his friend's preference in that post, otherwise it mentions nothing about furries.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 10, 2010)

Charles Christopher the Abominable. No sex, get over it because it's good :1


----------



## Grandpriest (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 12, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Concession. :V


 
Goddammit, first fucking reply.

Also, OP: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78970-Webcomic-List-thread

I realize that no one reads stickies, but you really should pay attention to them.

EDIT: Seriously, Immy is probably smug as FUCK about things like that.  Kind of like the same hard-on Kimberly-Clark probably had when people started using "Kleenex" to refer to tissues in general.


----------



## Asswings (Dec 12, 2010)

How many threads like this do we need?


----------



## TiberiusRay (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sure someone has already mentioned lackadaisy, so i won't bother. suffice to say it should be read.

as for concession, I think it's over rated. It's not bad, but i think it's only liked so much because joel yiffs everything with a pulse.

I suggest reading Harkovast. It's a fantasy comic with a diverse cast, interesting world, and action scenes that aren't jumbled messes. The artwork isn't the best, but it's not bad, and it has a unique look in my opinion.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Feb 12, 2011)

Better Days or Original Life are good for a mix of story development and yiffy stuff. It's also one of my favorites (Better Days) www.jaynaylor.com


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 15, 2011)

Two Kinds


----------



## Attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

TwoKinds is iffy.  When it's not blatantly hammering in the fanservice, racial tropes (Humans are assholes, Kiedran are a mixture of Native American lifestyle with 1600-1700 African Treatment, Basitans are Proud Warrior Race!), or focusing on Trace's whinging of Kiedran lifespans, it isn't terrible.  The problem is that, well, it's often blatantly doing one of the three.  Either you're seeing the Tiger Girl, Lynx (?  Whatever the grey spotted one is), or someone naked ("But covered by fur, so it's SFW  "), you're seeing one or more of the racial tropes at once (The most recent comics were pretty much enforcing that Basitans are so stupidly "ordered" that they'll kill people who saved their island because they broke laws doing it), and most of the time you look at Trace (arguably the main character), he's either whinging about his memory, whinging about how Flora will die before him, or being played like a fiddle by every opponent he meets.

Also, it doesn't meet with the OP's requirements.  They asked for a double-serving of Yiff, and all the bone-jumping in TK's off-screen, so that won't particularly appease him much (probably). Add in that it's with an "icky hyooman", you probably suggested a comic their friend wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole.


----------

